# Seaviews



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

I am aware that a book has been written by a Mr Brian M. Leahy entitled: *Sea View Camping and Caravan Sites in Britain*, detailing around 400 campsites in the UK that have a view of the sea. My research suggests that the book is no longer in print. Is this correct? Does anyone know if the book is still obtainable from some source or other?, as I would be very interested to read it. I have Mr Leahy's address but no e-mail info. :?:

D&J


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Sea View Camping*

I bought the book last year. Brian M. Leahy can be contacted on 01235 831546. His e.mail is: [email protected]


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Regretably the first book is out of print but if anyone knows of someone who would like to take it over I would be happy to talk to them.
However, I am nearly at the end of finishing a second book which came about as a result of wanting to take of again. The only way that I could do that was to sugest to my wife that we should nip round the coast again and write another guide only this time basing it on those sites that we liked the best. The end result is a book carrying details of 150 sites with a view of the sea with the same details as the first book only this time with colour photographs. I hope to get it to the printers next week so with the permission of the forum boss, watch this spot.


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

Many - thanks for your responses esp. from the man himself! - thanks Brian. Look forward to the new edition.

Regards
D&J


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update about your book Brian. we have a copy and it was very interesting.have not been able to go to many yet,but time is approaching that we can get away and enjoy the views that you have detailed.worth every penny to me.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Take a look at www.hookshousefarm.co.uk

a lovely little spot with fab sea views. i found the site in the book you mentioned.

Rapide561


----------

